# 260ltr rescape, hygro pinnatifida issues..advise please



## Iain Sutherland (22 Sep 2011)

Ok peeps, here we go!

Tank Measurements: 121 x 46 x 62 cm
Ferts: EI dosing
Co2: pressurized with Up Inline Atomiser
Filters: Fluval 205 + Eheim 2045
Substrate: Eco complete with Osmocote base
Hardscape: Seiryu Stone and Manzanita
Light: Factory light unit with 2x 54W T5HO – 1 geismann midday 6k, 1 Juwel  White 8k

So the tank is a 260lt bow front, that as you can guess poses a certain amount of problems.  I have had it running high tech from day one and have learnt a heap in that time, but never managed to be happy with the look of the tank.  I guess mainly as it is my first aquarium i didn’t really know what i wanted from it.  So i went ahead and put a 3D backing in that takes up 3” of an already narrow tank,  made poor plant selections, had algae problems etc etc... all the usual rooky mistakes.  because of this it kind of ended up being a test tank to try different plants and fish with no real structure.

So i now have all the algae problems under control and has been relatively clean for a few months, so seems a good time to rip it all down and start again   

Here is a relatively recent pic of how it is now.






My first difficulty is to take out the back ground which is siliconed on, i think this will be a brute force and stanley blades job and hope it will not be as bad as im imagining.  It seems a real shame as its a nice background and was certainly pricey enough but it just doesn’t suit any more.

The plan is a triangular sort of set up, with the manzi reaching across the tank with some mosses and anubias.

I had a little spending spree and have bought an inline atomiser, 20kg of Seiryu stone, a bunch of Manzanita from Tom, more eco complete to top up whats already there and some white gravel for one area.
I have started to build up the plants that i need and have just ordered the ones missing from TGM, with a little luck i should have it all ready to go by the end of next week.

*Plant list*

Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Aponogeton Crispus Red
Cyptocoryne Wentii ‘Mi Oya’
Crytocoryne Beckettii Petchii
Cryptocoryne Wentii Brown
Cryptocoryne Parva
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Blyxa Japonica
Blyxa Aubertii
Microsorum pteropus Narrow
Staurogyne Repens
Bolbitis Heudelotii
Taiwan Moss
Weeping Moss
German Pearl Moss
Christmas Moss
Fissidens
Anubias Nana

I would like to get some suggestions on how to fix the manzi in place, as it is quite long ‘reaching’ through the tank,  im worried my oaf hands will knock it and ruin the whole scape at some point down the line.  I would screw it all to slate and bury under the substrate but if i do that i wont get it back in the tank because of the glued stretcher bar... Ideas???

Id would love any opinions that you guys may have as i am still pretty new to aquariums and aquascaping doesn’t come naturally.  Im hoping that aside from the Blyxa Aubertii my plant choices are fairly ‘safe’ as i have had problems with picky plants in the past.

I will start posting some pics as soon as the wood arrives for opinions on the hardscape positioning...

Thanks


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

If the background is like the one in my juwel tank it will pull off realitvely easily, you may need some single edged blades to take the silicone off the glass. If it is pain try a box cutter with the long segmented blades.

Ollie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

thats the plan, trouble is i put it on to start with and did what i though at the time was a thorough job...ie lots of silicone 

Had some more plants arrive today, german pearl moss and Bolbitis Heudelotii from frothhelmet, thanks again   
Also weeping moss and about 50 plants of crypt. parva!! thanks alip01   

Laid out some rock scapes roughly without the wood to see if the planned scape will fit... its a close fit, but will work with a little creative moderation...


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

I had the background problem on my corner tank, they are easier than you think to get off. I bought a decorators knife and that sorted it. I doubt you'll get it off in one piece though. The tank will look so much better without though.


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

Could you not lay the slate in the tank, place the wood on and use the sealant that bonds instantly underwater? 
I'll be interested to see how this develops as I've got the 450 bowfront and flow was a pain to sort at first :0/


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

Hey Alastair, yeah the flow is a PITA in bow fronts, alot lot of my problem was due to the stupidly large and badly shaped woods that i was using i also hadn't realised how much the background effected the flow.  I have worked out a plan for the flow so with a little luck i should have a good chance from the off.

Also woke up this morning to find my kribensis are guarding 50 or so fry  couldn't be worst timing though.  Last three batches have been eaten within a week so will just have to see what happens....  I feels some pictures coming on!!

itching to get started now.


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

Congrats on the babies.
I have the 180 which is 3ft for flow I use a spray bar that runs the length of the tank driven by a rena xp3 this seems to work well.

Ollie


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

Hope the babies survive then this time. I've been looking at some kribs myself to add a bit of colour. How are you setting your flow up then? I gave up with the spray bar idea as it didn't seem to work well with the bowed front. I opted for two filters with an outflow rear left and front right giving nice circular flow. :0)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

Got a lovely pair of kribs with babies if you want them..??? Free to a good home... Just postage or collect from Cambridge? 
Will be running 1 spray bar along back glass with the online diffuser, one spray bar along the top half length of tank and a tunze 6045 powerhead @ 2500-3500 LPH from opposite end along the front glass. I should get a good circular flow from this set up.
But am curious about the inline... Would it be more effective on the horizontal spraybar? Or will it offgas a lot more. Most of my co2 demanding plants are at that end and thought the one along the back might push the higher concentration towards the opposite end??? If that makes sense??!!


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Got a lovely pair of kribs with babies if you want them..??? Free to a good home... Just postage or collect from Cambridge?
> Will be running 1 spray bar along back glass with the online diffuser, one spray bar along the top half length of tank and a tunze 6045 powerhead @ 2500-3500 LPH from opposite end along the front glass. I should get a good circular flow from this set up.
> But am curious about the inline... Would it be more effective on the horizontal spraybar? Or will it offgas a lot more. Most of my co2 demanding plants are at that end and thought the one along the back might push the higher concentration towards the opposite end??? If that makes sense??!!



Yeah mate I'd definitely be up for having them off you. Pm me and we can sort it :0). 
Got a little lost with the spray bar positioning then. Are you running both spray bars along the back pointing towards the front?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape flow question*

Anyone know how i can upload a diagram of my planned flow layout that i did in word???  Or an alternate way to sort a diagram to upload..???
thanks


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

See if you can transfer it into paint and turn it into a .jpeg etc. then load onto photobucket (or whichever you use) and then post as a normal pic. If you have any issues pm me an Ill give you my email and have go aswell.

Ollie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

Ollie, thanks mate, I'll give it a bash when I get home from work later. Appreciate the offer, might end up taking you up on it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

Geismann midday bulbs turned up today, little did I know that juwel, in all their wisdom, are the only 54w T5 bulbs that are 1025mm long rather than the standard 1100mm! How very cheeky of juwel to force people to continue buying their bulbs. A strongly worded letter would be in order if I was that sort  
So I will send it back on Monday unless somebody on here would like it for £24 posted? 
I will go and buy another juwel White when I get a chance.... Was seriously contimplatong buying piece-of-fish's MH Arcadia pendant for a while today, just couldn't bring myself to it though even though it is good value.  I'll hold back until I can afford one of his tanks as well


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

I bought a hagen glo t5 ballast and removed the jewel fittings and screwed the hagen brackets into the light bar and now only spend a couple of quid a tube instead of 16+


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

id consider eds halide unit mate, very worth while in the long run, looks nice and plant growth is great off them. thats my own personal oppimion though lol. i ummd and aaaarghed about mine but so happy i went with it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> id consider eds halide unit mate, very worth while in the long run, looks nice and plant growth is great off them. thats my own personal oppimion though lol. i ummd and aaaarghed about mine but so happy i went with it.



I would do in a heartbeat but just cant afford it this month after buying hardscape and all the other things needed to rescape.  Maybe he will put it on ebay for 99p start and ill get lucky   

Stupid thing is when i bought the tank 9 months ago it had T8's so i spent £120 buying the juwel T5 unit.  If i knew then what i know now i reakon id be £500+ better off and have better kit to boot!!!  
Dont know how i missed this forum when i was researching getting a tank????


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape challenge*

So got a very quick shot of the Krib fry, sorry for the washed out colours, poor focusing etc.





And a picture of the planned flow set up. Couldnt figure out how to change format etc so just printed and took a photo!




The two greens are the spray bars- one along the top just slightly above the surface to cause rippling the other pointing along the back.
Blues are in takes and red the powerhead @ 2500-3500LPH, will adjust the strength needed once set up.

My first thought was to have the inline diffuser on the spraybar that sprays the length of the tank but now im unsure... the bulk of the planting and certainly the more co2 hungry plants are all on the right side of the tank so maybe the one at the top of the tank that will circulate that end would be better.
Would this be an off-gasing problem given it will be very slightly raised from the surface and create rippling if the co2 was to come in with it??

thanks all


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front krib fry and flow question?*

love the pic of the krib and babies mate. hope theyll wind up in my tank ha ha.
looking at the flow, i can see why youd choose that , but having the co2 coming out of the spray bar which is offgasing would cause more co2 loss. i also remember eading an article of clives regarding having vertical spray bars and why not to us it, cant bloody remember why though. i think it should work , however on the left side of the tank, youll not get an even spread of co2 as the vertical bar will be pushing water along the back, and powerhead blowing back along the front so the plants in the middle of that area will suffer. just a thought though. thats the thing with these, its trial and error. maybe dont use spray bar, and have just the filter outlets blowing circular around the tank with the powerhead aiming down towards the front centre spreading it low down????


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front krib fry and flow question?*

Would be interested to read clive's thread about spraybars, as i always feel like he turns a light on when ever he posts!!
Maybe he will chime in 
Luckily there wont be many plants along the middle, sounds strange but will be clear once i post pics of the hardscape.  The tunze 6045 powerhead i have also has a very wide spread so might solve that issue before it starts.  
Think it will just have to be suck it and see.. i also have a spare nano powerhead (400lph) that i can use if i need to throw in a little more flow.


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front krib fry and flow question?*

absolutely mate, if i could go back a few months then for flow id have gotten the rio 400 but prefer the look of a bowfront.
like you say just suck it and see mate. pop the heater next to the intake for the horizontal bar.
definitely clearer with pics too, roll on thursday or when ever your doing the strip down. and what a massive difference it will be without the backing on too. this is my second vision 450 and this time didnt make the same mistake of buying the 3d background. its amazing how much water you lose out too just from having them in lol


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front krib fry and flow question?*

2nd to last post on page 1 of this thread is about spraybar positioning.
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=1167


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front krib fry and flow question?*

Ollie this is great thank you soo much, what an interesting article...  So this would explain everything i was questioning, aside from the fact that the design of the scape couldnt be worse for what this article explains as the best way to get even and consistent flow.
I plan on having a two leveled substrate with a rock 'wall'.  






So i had a bit more of a think and came up with this....?????





The idea behind it is to run the eheim with inline diffuser to blow from just below the water line to the front glass, not entirely sure if this will work as well with a bow front?, it will then hit the rock 'wall' so i will move the powerhead to blow the deflected flow back down towards the second level which is where the co2 hungry plants are... 
The fluval 205 filter will just have a standard outlet so i can get some gentle surface movement to help O2 and prevent surface scum. 

Obviously im am totally open to suggestions for a better set up and in particular, a set up that will service the needs of the co2 hungry plants on the upper level at the back better...


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape, flow questions?*

I have a split level in my tank like you're planning and Im sitting here watching small leaves deep inside my vallis thicket waving in the current so I dont think you'll have too many issues. In my case the bow dosent seem to cause any issues with the flow.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape, flow questions?*

That's good to know Ollie, how do you have your flow set up?


----------



## Alastair (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape, flow questions?*

that flow looks much better mate


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape, flow questions?*

Like this



Single spray bar(actually 2 joined with a piece of tubing I'm to lazy to make a single one) Filter Rena XP3 rated at 1350l/h
I'm only running low tech, the plants have filled out alot more since this pic and what you cant really see in this pic is that the front centre of the wood is 6 inches from the front glass and the wall bows around to touch the back.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape, flow questions?*

Ollie, thanks for the pic.  Its nice to see other bow fronts.  I was starting to think i was the only one, now there are 3 
so i think im going to go with the full length spray bar, this way the plants should grow straight as well which is a novelty for me/!


----------



## OllieNZ (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt Bow front rescape, flow questions?*



> so i think im going to go with the full length spray bar, this way the plants should grow straight as well which is a novelty for me/!


It definitely seems to draw the plants straight up. Last time I trimed, the vallis had grown along the surface and about a 1/3 of the way down the front.


> Ollie, thanks for the pic. Its nice to see other bow fronts. I was starting to think i was the only one, now there are 3


I wont have mine much longer   Im getting a larger (48x18x18 inch) tank in the next couple of months  .

You wont really know exactly what the flow will do till you set up and that will change as plants grow in, but I think that the full length spraybar is good place to start and then use powerheads to tune the flow if needed.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape. Algae reduction measures?*

Flow- check 

Now im a little unsure what precautions are generally used when rescaping an existing tank to reduce the chances of algae in the first few weeks...
Is it a good idea to do moderately large bi-dialy water changes, 30% maybe?? Or should i just continue running it like i never took it down and restarted? 50% EI reset each week...
Is it also worth having pretty short lighting periods during this time, maybe 4-5 hours and then increase slowly back to 7 over a few weeks??
Algae clean up crew will be in after the first few days to lend a hand too...
Sorry for the noob questions, please bare in mind this is my first re-scape


----------



## Alastair (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, Algae preventative measures?*

Keep the lighting levels shorter for first few weeks until its starting to settle in, your ok in that you'll be using the same filters so the bacteria etc is still there. Not sure how heavily your planting up from the start, but when I rescaped I had my lighting to 4 hours a day and two water changes for the first few weeks then slowly upped my lighting. I know some people do water changes every other day but I think that's when everything in the tank is new. Yourjust adding to the substrate already, however I'm sure they'll be lots of muck picked up when you start pulling out plants and shifting things around. So yeah I'd do a few water changes a week for one or two weeks


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, Algae preventative measures?*

Sweet, i figured it would be pretty straight forward.

Now i have another slight problem, i have been buying all the plants i need for the new scape over the last few weeks and have been storing them in the this tank waiting for the rest of the bits i need to do the rescape.  The tank is now pretty much full and i have more arriving this week.  I hope that once they are in the scape in the right places there will be plenty of room...
What is the best way to store them if i cant get them all in the tank??  
If i float them on the surface do i need to reduce my lighting to say just 4 hours a day so they dont 'burn'?
Might need to be stored for a week...


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, how to hold plants until scaped?*

If their in pots just push them into the substrate for the time being. If they are left on the surface they may grow sideways etc


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, how to hold plants until scaped?*

There be the problem! substrate is full   I have too many crypts etc as sooo many were sent to me but dont want to get rid of any yet until i know how many i want to use.... also cant move them as some are melting slightly already and a second move followed by another move next week for the rescape will destroy them.  
Hhmmmm?  I think its going to get REAL cozy in there soon.... just have to hope they will be ok for a week fighting for light.

I always said i will heavily plant next time i redo the tank, now i have too many  
And Im still waiting to get the 'trail' delivery of 15 or so bunches of blyxa japonica and alberii from plantsalive.co.uk
Going on what people have said im not holding my breath for anything i wont ask for my money back on though...
Went and organised the fauna today, LFS ordering/holding for me until D-day, i have high hopes for them fitting in nicely.

Just need the wood to arrive and its go time.. very itchy feet now.   :?


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, how to hold plants until scaped?*

Sounds like you've ordered a tad too many plants ha ha. Just keep lighting low and ensure there's lots of flow nutrients and co2 in the tank, I'm sure a week of cramping won't harm them, especially if half way through the week you move them about a bit


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, hardscape layout opinions needed please?*

Hey folks, today is a good day!! Manzanita turned up from Tom, thanks a lot mate   PM you soon.

So i spent the day laying it all out in cat litter to how it will all sit, which is a lot harder than it looks   

This is the best one so far so need some opinions on the layout....

Stone from aquaessentials




Manzanita, great mix of bits and exactly what i asked for, that boys a mind reader   




















Thanks in advance for all imput


----------



## Alastair (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

That looks wicked mate. I'd be well happy with that in my tank. I don't think you need to change anything there


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

Hi Lain.

A great start.

You've some fine stone there. If it were me, I'd remove the leftmost stone (which is pointing upwards)

Try to angle the stones you do have a little, rather than a straight line effect, stagger them. 

The wood looks great, but maybe move the whole clump of wood to the left. Once planted, with this current layout, it'll maybe feel a little 'right' heavy.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

Thanks alastair, i think it is getting there though not 100% yet......  Trying my hardest to visualize it in a 'finished' phase rather than new, its harder than i thought it 'wood' be   

Hey Mark'
Hummmm, i had considered an island effect as it would be more conducive to the tank shape.... but i never take the easy option though, probably to my detriment   It will also be diffifult due to the shape of the tank that if i want any plants behind the wood i think i will end up with the manzi just going left and right which would look odd...??  Stupid bow front   
oooh the decisions, i have moved the rock around some so it is more staggered and less of a straight line to look a little more natural and in doing so has naturally moved the wood left a little to about 1/3 the way..
Stupidly i have put the wood in to soak now, i will pull it out again tomorrow for more fiddling.

What is the best way to join the wood up instead of cable ties? Im guessing silicone... but it actually bond strongly..?

Im also concerned that one little knock on one of the ends of the wood will disrupt the whole thing somewhere down the line... is there a secret scapers trick to stop this happening...?  screw on slate ? aside from not being a clumsy oaf!

Thanks folk for all your input.


----------



## Alastair (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

Easier option is to just silicone the slate the the base of the wood mate. Much easier than drilling screwing etc.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

ok, ill try silicone.  To be honest i think this is going to be the hardest part of the whole scape process...
Early start tomorrow 
Keep an eye tomorrow folks as will no doubt be needed last minute scape opinions and advise as i go.....


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

If there's enough wood to be buried, then bury it. If not, it's a case of using well placed stones to keep it in position.

Give the wood a good scrub before hand.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

Been a crazy day, 15hrs and all done. Few very rushed pics.
All running well, just a little cloudy...

tank before clean out






Hardscape in, moved it around a little after this.





Now





Rock is on the wood just to help it stay down for a couple of days. Needle leaf java fern behind it.
Just waiting for Blyxa Aubertii to go at the back, and not sure what to put around the wood, thinking maybe some glosso??
Opinions?


----------



## Alastair (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

Wow mate that looks really really nice. Better than I thought it would especially with the bowfront. Might pinch that as an idea for something similar to mine. 
If you were going to put glosso to the right infront of the wood, I think maybe bette with the glosso in the centre and helferi to the right? Not that there's anything wrOng with how it looks now though of course


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 260lt rescape, pictures of hardscape layout, opinions pl*

Thanks buddy, its been a royal mission, housemate was a great spare pair of hands though..even got lunch 
So nice to get all the kit out of the tank, up atomiser works a treat, drop check lime green after an hour.
Only real issue is that the eheim filter doesnt have the balls to run a duel spray bar, bidding on an FX5 on ebay


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape complete, quick pics.*

ooh, got a nice idea for a couple more plants, LFS tomorrow and need to clean up the white gravel where it mixed when filling.  Not to happy with the white back line too I need to slide some white gravel down the front with a credit card or something.


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr reshape, planted page 5*

The fx5 is a great filter I run two of them on mine. More than enough for your tank lol


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr reshape, planted page 5*

I had heard they were good, few reports of reliabiliy though?
If i get it for a good price ill be very happy, with a little luck the last big expence.  Haha ive been saying that for 9 months now!!
Decided on helferi around the wood.... should arrive tomorrow so ill post some new pics now the water is crystal clear. Purigen never stops amazing me!!
Is it normal to get a bit of melt from Blyxa Japonica do you know?


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr reshape, planted page 5*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> I had heard they were good, few reports of reliabiliy though?
> If i get it for a good price ill be very happy, with a little luck the last big expence.  Haha ive been saying that for 9 months now!!
> Decided on helferi around the wood.... should arrive tomorrow so ill post some new pics now the water is crystal clear. Purigen never stops amazing me!!
> Is it normal to get a bit of melt from Blyxa Japonica do you know?



Reliability wise I've never had problems with mine. I bought second hand mate, one for 50 and one 60 and no problems what so ever. I've only cleaned them once in 4 months and they didn't really need doing then. Just fill all 3 trays with ceramic media and purigen if need be. Never tried the stuff yet. My water looks clear anyway??

Yeahhhh helferi will look nice around that side, will fill in nicely. I'm twitching to redo mine now ha ha. Ermmmmmm yeah blyxa can melt, as long as it's got plenty of flow and co2 it'll do fine. I've heard of people's dying back to almost nothing then growing wildly all of a sudden. If it pegs it I'll pop you some in the post.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, planted page 5*

Cheers alastair, that's very decent of you.  I had three lots of blyxa from 3 different spices so will be surprised if it all struggles, I think it is just settling in... 
Didn't win the fx5, I'm not really prepared to pay £115 second hand after all the other expence recently. I think it's a want more than a need  you know what it's like I'm sure, always thinking of the next thing to buy....


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, planted page 5*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Cheers alastair, that's very decent of you.  I had three lots of blyxa from 3 different spices so will be surprised if it all struggles, I think it is just settling in...
> Didn't win the fx5, I'm not really prepared to pay £115 second hand after all the other expence recently. I think it's a want more than a need  you know what it's like I'm sure, always thinking of the next thing to buy....



Ha ha that's true lol. I'm always thinking what to buy lol. Just bought a new halide and tube combo because it looks nicer to the eye than my current 4foot one lol. Not that I needed to like. 
Wow that's expensive. I got two for that. Check aquarist classifieds but there's one on eBay that's only at 1.15 at the minute. I only spotted it as I was looking at his 6 foot tank for sale. 
Like you say though, it's not a necessity as such. But worth it if purchased. I may be taking one of mine off mate and just using a 3000 lhr powerhead to run with my other fx5 so if your still thinking of one then, I'll let you have it for what I paid with all media too :0)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, planted page 5*

[/quote] Ha ha that's true lol. I'm always thinking what to buy lol. Just bought a new halide and tube combo because it looks nicer to the eye than my current 4foot one lol. Not that I needed to like. 
Wow that's expensive. I got two for that. Check aquarist classifieds but there's one on eBay that's only at 1.15 at the minute. I only spotted it as I was looking at his 6 foot tank for sale. 
Like you say though, it's not a necessity as such. But worth it if purchased. I may be taking one of mine off mate and just using a 3000 lhr powerhead to run with my other fx5 so if your still thinking of one then, I'll let you have it for what I paid with all media too :0)[/quote]

If you do go down that road and want to off load the FX5 then im your man for sure.
If your looking for a good powerhead the Tunze 6045 is an awesome bit of kit, it has an adjustable flow so very handy and i havent been able to take it off the lowest setting yet, on high it uproots everything! (reason for the FX5 is so i can have a dual spraybar running the inline co2)
Really gotta stop spanking cash on the tank though, got a 4 week diving holiday in Oz in January i need to start saving for... and i'd like to buy a decent compact camera and dive case..... and id like a new car.....   
just need a lottery win!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, planted page 5*

It has been a week since i got this up and running again so time for an update.  
Been steady growth, still missing the helferi to go around the wood but added the Pogostemon stellatys at the back.
CO2 seems to be ok now but only if the spraybar is in its ridiculous place until i get a bigger filter with more balls.
Got a tiny bit of BGA on the flame moss but no biggy, will cut it out tomorrow and up nitrates.

Really need to learn how to use this camera!! sorry for bad exposure, focus etc.....

















One of the amanos i got yesterday is massive and heavily ladened with eggs, shame they wont hatch.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, planted page 5*

Oooh, also got a random fish in with the penguins, anyone know what it is???
Im guess a minnow of some sort??


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, update page 6*

The stray is a pencil fish   

The tank looks great. 

Get rid of that BGA ASAP, incase it starts to infest the tank. Turn off the filter when you remove it and carry out a 50% waterchange afterwards.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, update page 6*

thanks mark, im quite happy with it at the moment.  Still a million miles from scapes like yours... ill get there one day.

Pencil fish seems happy to school with the penguins and isnt obvious so im happy to leave it in there 

I had BGA once before and spent months fighting it, ended up dosing enthromycin.  Im hoping that as i can take the rock out that has it on i can nip it in the bud.


----------



## Jim (7 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, update page 6*

I like the branching driftwood, fantastic!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, foreground suggestions please..*

Hey all, stumbled into a small problem... The White gravel at the front is browning a little and guess it will only get worse ( why didn't I foresee this?? ) So I will be siphoning out the White gravel and filling with more Eco complete.  Now while doing this I am considering planting HC over that area with hydrocotyle to accent...

So my question is will I get HC to grow here?  I did try it once before and it failed in this tank back when I had poor flow and erratic co2, this front area now has heavy co2 and flow although probably med/low light... Will HC be a waste of time??? 

Thanks


----------



## Alastair (13 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, foreground suggestions please..*

from whats been said on this forum before, hc doesnt need high light, just good co2, flow and nutrients so fingers crossed you should be ok......................................................................................................ha ha. good luck. never worked for me lol


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, foreground suggestions please..*

Hey Alastair,  it grows like a weed in my nano so I'll throw a carpet in next week and see what happens.... loads of co2 at the front so hopefully... 
Touch wood tank is uba healthy at the moment, excluding aubertii which was melting but just started showing signs of life.... Not unexpected. 
Helferi went in today as well as an Anubis Barteri nana, which is a little big where I put it so will be split/moved.. 

I'll get some pics up over the weekend hopefully...


----------



## Alastair (13 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, foreground suggestions please..*

sounds good mate, will look forward to seeing how its moving along. Ive just rescaped mine, looks massively different but not completely done yet so not updating my journal yet, have just spent god knows how long planting idividual plantlets of glosso though grrrrrrr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, foreground suggestions please..*

dont fight, it embrace it 
I try and focus on how good it will look when its done properly. Aching backs are the sign of a good day


----------



## Alastair (14 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, foreground suggestions please..*

ha ha yeah it is lol. i almost had to invest in swimming goggles


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, randy amano's*

Haha, the big Amano i bought last week dropped her eggs a few days ago and it has sent the others crazy!  Im guessing that she is the only female as all other 5 Amanos are feeling the Barry White groove...


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, randy amano's*

that oto looks preggers as well!

good pics.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, randy amano's*

cheers ian, i brought a book on how to use the DSLR, and i think the pics have improved, nice not to use the auto settings!

there are a couple of oto's that look a bit 'chunky', will they produce fry without attention if they are pregnant? seems i might have a rampant tank   

I have to add that i love the Aponogeton henkelianus, i struggled to keep it from 'blocking up' until the rescape and added amanos.  It seems to be their fall back, like some sort of food net for them and it has been throwing out leaves like crazy since it was moved and co2/ flow has improved. 

I still find it amazing quite how much growth and cleanliness has improved with a better thought out scape...flow particularly!


----------



## greenink (18 Oct 2011)

*260ltr rescape, randy amano's*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Cheers alastair, that's very decent of you.  I had three lots of blyxa from 3 different spices so will be surprised if it all struggles, I think it is just settling in...
> Didn't win the fx5, I'm not really prepared to pay £115 second hand after all the other expence recently. I think it's a want more than a need  you know what it's like I'm sure, always thinking of the next thing to buy....



If its flow, just hook up an external pump to drive the spraybars... No need to buy an expensive massive filter. then use your filter as normal


----------



## dw1305 (18 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, randy amano's*

Hi all,


> there are a couple of oto's that look a bit 'chunky', will they produce fry without attention if they are pregnant?


 They spawn just like _Corydoras_ catfish, in a "T", and then the female lays the eggs singly on plants etc. they ignore eggs and fry and the fry are very active soon after they hatch, and are often near the water surface. You should be able to see the egg mass in the female (when she is on the glass against the light), a yellow "horseshoe" of eggs, towards the rear of the abdomen.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, randy amano's*

[/quote]

If its flow, just hook up an external pump to drive the spraybars... No need to buy an expensive massive filter. then use your filter as normal[/quote]

i think i would like a bigger filter anyway as i will happily swop the fluval 205 onto my nano instead of the hob it currently runs.



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > there are a couple of oto's that look a bit 'chunky', will they produce fry without attention if they are pregnant?
> ...



thanks for that, i shall be interested if anything comes of it...


----------



## Alastair (19 Oct 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, randy amano's*

I'll let you know next week mate about my second fx5 coming off :0)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, a few niggles....*

Had a little bit of a change over last week, the white gravel at the front which was going brown has been removed and replaced with some more eco complete, then planted with HC which is settling pretty well given the average light at substrate.
Gave it all a pretty heavy trim and noticed that the Hygrophila pinnatifida has spots on the leaves and are curling round.  This seems to only have started since i pinched out the tops??  Any ideas what could cause this...nutrient difficiency??




Also the helferi is struggling so upped the micro dosing from 25ml to 40ml as i understand Helferi is iron hungry.  


Helferi has improved since this pic but early days.... any other ideas?

I will post some up to date pics over the weekend...


----------



## Alastair (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, couple of niggles...*

Helferi is also co2 thirsty mate, I found if flow wasn't great around that in particular it didn't do much at all. Sometimes melted a bit too. 
Not sure on the top pic, could be co2 but not sure.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, couple of niggles...*

Hey Alastair,
i think co2 is the one thing i can rule out as the whole tank is full of micro bubbles flowing straight over the helferi. that and the fact the HC is doing ok in low light, high co2....  it seems to be recovering a bit though since the added micros.

Its just so annoying when everything else is doing well!


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, couple of niggles...*

Whats the issues with the helferi Iain?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 260ltr rescape, couple of niggles...*

yellowing leave and seems to be melting westy.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Nov 2011)

ok, helferi seems to be improving every day. 

The opposite can be said for the Hygrophila pinnatifida...
Nearly all the leaves have spots and a lot of them are dying or dead.  It seems that on all the stems the lower leaves get spots then die and drop off leaving long stalks with just a few leaves at the crown.  Im baffled as everything else seems to be going well...
Is pinnatifida known to be hungry towards a particular nutrient?
Suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alastair (6 Nov 2011)

That's definitely co2 related with they hygro mate. I know because I had the same problem. Pin holes, spots and leaves dropping off.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Nov 2011)

I'm at a loss then!! as the drop checker is right at the back of the tank next to the hygro, 1" from the substrate and its lime green/ yellow at lights on.  Also the tops of the plant are in the outflow from the spraybar which runs the inline diffuser??
I turned the co2 up a bit yesterday and all the penguin tetras all started huddling in one corner which visibly has the least micro bubbles so dont think i can turn it up.  Flow is good, all plants slow dancing.....
im going to have to do a video tomorrow.
Just when you think you've got it right.........!!!!


----------



## Alastair (6 Nov 2011)

Strange. Ive no idea then mate if that's the case. If everything else is doing so well. I don't know what else to suggest :0/


----------

